# What Happened to Redwood?



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

At a local hardwood supplier, it occurred to me that I hadn't seen redwood lumber in quite a while. I want to do a few turning projects with this wood. Twenty years ago, lumber/home improvement places had stacks of it, presented as a great deck material. Did something happen? Is it available perhaps from a certified grower, or has it been maybe been prohibited from sale in North America? Who knows the story on this?


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Don't know the "story" on this but my son lives in California and he does a lot of outdoor projects with redwood.
Says it is plentiful and reasonable out there. I live in Florida and I haven't seen any around where I live. I guess cypress would be its equivalent here.
I remember the first, last and only shop project I had in the 8th grade was a redwood gunrack. This was with a teacher that would not let you use the jointer or bandsaw because "they were too much to clean up" 
Have a great day.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I believe redwood came to be considered an over-logged species. Sustainable logging practices have greatly reduced its presence on the market.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Tree Huggers!


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

My dad built a house in Tennessee in 1965 that was framed with redwood studs. They only cost about 25% more than pine and he said the quality more than made up for the cost. I suppose that kind of availability and pricing let demand out strip supply. I was just a kid then but I can remember what nice wood that was. I haven't seen it in Tennessee in years; at any price. I just thought it was protected or something.


----------



## JoshJock (Aug 14, 2010)

I just bougth redwood from the local lumber store and they are not a specialty store. I 've seen redwoods on other stores in the area here in Oregon. I haven't heard of any shortage or issues about rosewood, at least not here in Oregon. the lumber store was selling redwood fence planks for $ .99 / piece.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

My understanding is that, like Josh says, it is still readily available out west. It just isn't shipped throughout the country to the degree it used to be.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I dont see much Redwood around here either. Mostly you just Cypress and Cedar here.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

I just bought six 2×4 redwood boards for $2 each. They run about $5 to $6 each normally in the Sacramento area. Redwood fencing is very low right now.


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

They are still available on the west coast, but the much of the floor space allocated at the big box stores has been given to Trex type products. Everyone seems to want fake wood decks lately. There is a lot less demand for real wood because of the extra maintenance.

Personally, I can't stand the feel of a Trex deck. It holds static and zaps you whenever you touch a hand rail.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I priced redwood at 2 local lumberyards in Tulsa last year. They both wanted $80 for 12' 2×12s. I passed!


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Redwood here in Texas can be a little pricey. I dismiss most of it as increased shipping cost compared to what fuel prices used to be. I realize the age/grade of the redwood has a lot to do with the price also. The older the tree was before harvesting the more I pay for it.

This last year I did a couple jobs with redwood and on both occasions second growth redwood was used. One job, a six foot bench had a cost of just under $300.00 with the most expensive single board being a 2×8x12' @ $35.00 The other job was a picnic table approximately seven feet long and the material used for that one was 2×6x10' and it was slightly more than $300.00 for the redwood. In the past I have paid higher prices, sometimes has much as $60.00 for a single 2×6x10'

Here is an example of a small table I recently made and got some old growth mixed with second growth. Although before finishing the redwood had a similar color, after applying a finish the difference is obvious. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/44718


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

Last year I got a whole trailer load of reclaimed redwood from an old deck. I live in MI and at one time Redwood was a common construction lumber for decks, fences and such. From what I understand they no longer cut and mill old growth Redwood trees. As far as I know the Redwood that is mostly available on the west coast is all new growth.

Your best bet might be to keep an eye open for some reclaimed redwood. I am sure a lot of people tear their decks down and toss the lumber not even knowing or caring what kind it is. Thats how I got lucky.


----------

